# Burrs - Any tips for removal?



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

So at lunch, I took Brody out to do his business. He came back just covered in tiny burrs. Even with short hair they are really hard to get out. I can't even pull them out with my fingers.

I spent about 20 minutes over lunch with a tiny flea comb and got a bunch out, but it's slow going and he isn't too happy with me. He still has tons left. (Things to look forward to when we get home).

Does anyone have any tips to make this faster/easier?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry Tracy I have no advice but to tell you Timmy got tons of burrs at the beach and I just combed them out. He tried to pull them off his feet and got them on his muzzle too. I wouldn't try to get them out with a bath, how about some corn starch? I did finally identify what plant the burrs came on and steered clear of them, but it was a pain, no pun intended.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Same with Charlie. I don't use a comb, I use my fingers and one by one tease the hair off each burr until I can pull it out.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Would some spray conditioner help? I used mayonnaise when Zelda stepped in gum, but that was different. I was so mad someone left gum on the ground for my long haired dog to step in...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys hike so I know how to deal with burrs. If they are green burrs wait a day until they brown to remove them. When removing a burr, do not pull the burr itself. Actually pull the hair from the burr. Does that make sense? Hold the burr and pull the hair from the burr. Good luck! I hate burrs and my guys have been totally covered at times.

Also, if they are the tiny brown burrs, sometimes a bath with comb and conditioner will remove them. But they have to be the teenie tiny ones.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

They're small dark ones (way smaller than a peppercorn, maybe 1/6 of one peppercorn in size). AT lunch I was using a flea comb to get some out. They dont pull out with my fingers at all.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Here are what they look like (alongside a ruler).

10 I just pulled from his ear.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hold the comb at the burr and pull the hair away from the burr. They are too hard to pull out you have to pull the hair from the burr.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I ended up using my Espree detangling spray. I sprayed the area, then gently used my small slicker brush. That seemed to loosen them up so I could pretty easily pull them out with my fingers. The hardest were the ones around his paws in between his pads. He won't thank me for it, but I'm sure those ones would have caused him pain eventually.

I think I got most of them. I couldn't find anymore, anyhow...but usually how it works is I think I've done a great job, then go to pet him later and then feel more because I'm convinced they hide!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> I ended up using my Espree detangling spray. I sprayed the area, then gently used my small slicker brush. That seemed to loosen them up so I could pretty easily pull them out with my fingers. The hardest were the ones around his paws in between his pads. He won't thank me for it, but I'm sure those ones would have caused him pain eventually.
> 
> I think I got most of them. I couldn't find anymore, anyhow...but usually how it works is I think I've done a great job, then go to pet him later and then feel more because I'm convinced they hide!


That's how I do it... Ice on Ice and a fine slicker brush. The LePooch is great for this.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I tried to order a LePooch brush, but apparently the Canadian distributor can't get them right now and is trying to find another supplier.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm glad that worked because I'm sure he'll get them again. As much as I'd love to just keep him away from any and all grass, he's super fussy about going outside. He'll pick a spot in his mind and if I won't take him there then he refuses to go and acts like I'm Attila the Hun! And he really seems to want to dive into the tall grasses/weeds in order to do his potty dance. Heaven forbid mud or puddles block his way to wherever he has decided gets his potty jackpot.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> I tried to order a LePooch brush, but apparently the Canadian distributor can't get them right now and is trying to find another supplier.


Try one made for cats. You can usually get them even at Petco and Petsmart. They are smaller, the tines are closer together, and they are softer on the skin and coat. (and as much as I LOVE my LePooch, the kitty one I have was a FRACTION of the cost! )


----------

